# Pigs ears and tails



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Are smoked pigs ears ok to give to chew on? What about pigs tails? 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

A lot of the ones you find in the store are from china or iffy sources like that but if you can find some that is either USA made or you can be sure is not full of chemicals then I think they are fine. Similar to rawhide you don't want to give them to a dog who is going to bite off big chunks and swallow them- but most tiny dogs are not going to be able to do that so they are probably ok, just watch your dog. So I guess that is a yes/no depending on your dog and what you can get. Maybe people who feed them more often can chime in on it.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

doginthedesert said:


> A lot of the ones you find in the store are from china or iffy sources like that but if you can find some that is either USA made or you can be sure is not full of chemicals then I think they are fine. Similar to rawhide you don't want to give them to a dog who is going to bite off big chunks and swallow them- but most tiny dogs are not going to be able to do that so they are probably ok, just watch your dog. So I guess that is a yes/no depending on your dog and what you can get. Maybe people who feed them more often can chime in on it.


The store I got one at only sells stuff made in the USA. Everything is very natural and I'm comfortable with giving Chloe stuff from there. They're the ones who got me to feed Fromm. She chews fairly fast for her size but she's not a power chewer by any means. I don't leave chews for her when I'm not there to watch her. Thanks!


----------

